# Endlers in a 3 gal?



## AquaTX01 (Nov 4, 2009)

yep, they're like guppies... should have no problem keeping them there. But once they start breeding, u may wanna relocate they little ones' or invest in a larger tank. good luck...


----------



## zoggin eck (Feb 22, 2007)

What becomes of the fry? Do you have other homes, or at least another fish to eat them?

If you can go with a larger tank, they'll love you for it.

You seem to have the right idea on male to female ratio at least


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

For the first week or ten 3 gallons will be fine. Endlers aren't as prolific as some guppies, but if you install adults they will start dropping fry as soon as they are physically able to. I have a colony in a 29 gallon that I have to thin routinely.


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

The trio idea is right, yes, with one male/two females. The only thig is, that you said your tank is moderately planted.
Do remember though that 3gl's is the empty volume of the tank, and once it has plants and gravel, and all that jazz, its not three gallons anymore. A lot of people tend to do this, as I've seen it brought up umpteen times in the Nano forum.

Endlers are cool though. If it's possible, get a bigger tank, if you can, and keep a bunch of Endlers in there. Use the little 3gl for fry.

With fish up to a certain size, they can sometimes look odd in small tanks. Even guppies in nano tanks look odd, sorta like a fish in a small puddle.

I find though, for the fish's sake, and for visual presentation, the smaller the tank is, the better it looks with smaller fish (naturally).

I've seen peoples, as well as kept my own, mini tanks with various livebearer fry (mollies, swords, gups, etc) and the look is very cool. Sorta adds that mini splash of life to small tanks. 

Do post pics though, as I love to see what other people are doing with their tanks for inspiration and what not!

SrS


----------



## flyjsh (Jun 2, 2008)

Unfortunately, my circumstance prohibits me from keeping larger tanks, and my eyes aren't good enough to watch shrimp from more than a foot away. I have a fair amount of experience with Sailfin Mollies, so I understand how prolific and dirty live bearers can be. Generally, I under stock my tanks so if the replies ran 50-50, I wouldn't try the Elder's.


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

Get three males, I've never heard of (or had problems with) guppies being aggressive towards each other, and I would assume endlers are the same.


----------



## Lnb (Apr 15, 2008)

Dollface said:


> Get three males, I've never heard of (or had problems with) guppies being aggressive towards each other, and I would assume endlers are the same.



I agree! Never found male endlers to be aggressive to each other .......... they're too busy trying to figure out where the females are. 

lmao :hihi:


----------

